# Results - 5th Annual RL Boosters Coyote Hunt



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

We had another successful Coyote Hunt weekend here in Rock Lake. Thank-you hunters for making it such a huge success again this year!

We had 74 teams register for the hunt this year. They brought in a total of 51 coyotes.

The teams placing in the competition were:
1st Place: Davis & DuChaine - 10 coyotes - 264.7 lbs. Prize - 2 DPMS Oracle Rifles
2nd Place: Freund & Benson - 6 coyotes - 165.4 lbs. Prize - $500
3rd Place: Dione & Dione - 6 coyotes - 151.1 lbs. Prize - $400
4th Place: Fandrich & Fanrich - 4 coyotes - 110.5 lbs. Prize - $300
5th Place: Haberstroh - 3 coyotes - 83.2 lbs. Prize - $200
6th Place: Pederson & Pederson - 2 coyotes - 63.2 Prize - $100

The Big Dog/Little Dog Competition was won by:
Big Dog: Fruend & Benson - 33.9 lbs. Payout - $265.50
Little Dog: Winnegge & Fruend - 20.3 lbs. Payout - $265.50

The Calcutta this year had our biggest pay out ever! The payout to the person(s) who bought the teams:
1st Place: $1168.00
2nd Place: $467.20
3rd Place: $350.40
4th Place: $233.60
5th Place: $116.80

We also had 4 Gun Boards for DPMS Rifles and had 4 very happy winners: M. Carter, R. Uecker, D. Olson & J. Demareis. The Gun Raffle for the Savage Auto 17 and shells was won by A. Rozencrantz. The quilt was won by E. Krumweide. The Foxpro Call was won by T. Phillips.

For a list of Raffle Prize winners see our Facebook Page.

We also served almost 200 Meals at our Steak and Shrimp Fry.

 Hope to see you next year! The 6th Annual Coyote Hunt will be held February 17 -19, 2017.


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Is it not DPMS rifles, would pay to get the name correct especially if they were generous enough to support the contest.


----------



## JLM20639 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank-you for pointing out my error. I have gone in and edited the post so it is now correct. We do appreciate the support of DPMS and meant no disrespect. I should have checked my spelling closer before posting. Please accept my appolgies for my error.


----------

